# Clock spring wearing out



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Sounds like bs, Replaced under warranty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

I don't have any experience with Honda's but..

It sounds more to me like the plastic sleeve covering the rag joint that slides over the steering column under the hood.

A Clock spring problem sounds like muffler bearing problems. We heard many of them go back in the day.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

It started making noise today after they lubed it yesterday. But he already told me it would come back and that it’s basically not fixable like I said in the original post. Putting a new clock spring in, according to dealership, won’t stop it because it will just come back.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Go to a different service center.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If it's an inherent problem with that model and year the dealer may be correct and limited in what they can do unless Corporate comes up with a fix. You might try a Honda Fit forum (I'm assuming there is one, there seems to be an owner's forum for just about every vehicle) to see if other owners are experiencing it.

There does not appear to be a Technical Service Bulletin on it.





__





2019 Honda Fit TSBs | CarComplaints.com


0 Technical Service Bulletins (TSBs) have been issued for the 2019 Honda Fit.



www.carcomplaints.com





Good luck.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

Joeywhat said:


> Go to a different service center.


I suppose I could take it to a different Honda dealer here. That would be backstabbing my dealership if they found out, and it would show up I’m sure.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> If it's an inherent problem with that model and year the dealer may be correct and limited in what they can do unless Corporate comes up with a fix. You might try a Honda Fit forum (I'm assuming there is one, there seems to be an owner's forum for just about every vehicle) to see if other owners are experiencing it.
> 
> There does not appear to be a Technical Service Bulletin on it.
> 
> ...


I did post it on a Honda forum but nobody replied yet.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Spring4ward said:


> I suppose I could take it to a different Honda dealer here. That would be backstabbing my dealership if they found out, and it would show up I’m sure.


You have no obligation to any dealership. If 'yours' isn't providing the service you expect, I say try a different one.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

Spring4ward said:


> It started making noise today after they lubed it yesterday. But he already told me it would come back and that it’s basically not fixable like I said in the original post. Putting a new clock spring in, according to dealership, won’t stop it because it will just come back.


I would have them replace the complete steering column.
It doesn't make sense to pull the air bag out each time to lube a problematic clock spring if in fact that is the recurring problem.
Jus' my .02

On a side note, I have had the plastic sleeve covering the steering knuckle down at the steering box clicking each time I turned the wheel right or left.

I Hope the stealership takes care of the issue!


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

I guess my question for you guys is-
Steering wheels shouldn’t make even a slight, consistent plastic noise when turning sharp going very slow? Right? I could see an old car but these are new cars. Cars are expensive. I expect that it not have an extremely annoying noise.


Nut'n'Done said:


> I would have them replace the complete steering column.
> It doesn't make sense to pull the air bag out each time to lube a problematic clock spring if in fact that is the recurring problem.
> Jus' my .02
> 
> ...


Yes doesn’t make sense especially since lubing it, if they actually did, did not get the sound to stop.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm an old GM, Ford, Mopar guy.
I have no experience with Honda's.


Having said that,
Can you have a look under the hood to see if in fact Honda used a plastic sleeve over the knuckle at the steering box?
This type of harmonic noise can be heard inside the car as well.

If so... pull it back a bit, start the car and spray some fluid film or similar, on the knuckle itself while having someone turning the steering
wheel.
Just a guess here. This may eliminate the creaking noise.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

Nut'n'Done said:


> I'm an old GM, Ford, Mopar guy.
> I have no experience with Honda's.
> 
> 
> ...


I will see if I can do this. Idk if I can but I’ll try. It sounds like all someone needs to do is separate plastic rubbing behind the steering wheel. But, not the case apparently.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I had a clock spring fail under warranty on a Caravan. It was a very minor event as compared to everything else that failed on that nearly new car. What a turd. I sold it with 50K miles.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Spring4ward said:


> I suppose I could take it to a different Honda dealer here. That would be backstabbing my dealership if they found out, and it would show up I’m sure.


They don't care, and it's pretty obvious the current one doesn't want your business anyways.

The service department works mostly separate from the sales floor. Remember, they work for you. Don't worry for a second about shopping around if they can't or won't serve your needs.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

Joeywhat said:


> They don't care, and it's pretty obvious the current one doesn't want your business anyways.
> 
> The service department works mostly separate from the sales floor. Remember, they work for you. Don't worry for a second about shopping around if they can't or won't serve your needs.


I agree. Telling me or anyone that a noisy steering wheel is kind of normal and cannot be fixed is wrong. That doesn’t take a genius to get. I did think about calling the lady salesperson who sold it to me to let her know what the mechanics are telling me. But why. I may as well go to the bigger Honda dealership. But they’ll likely be like who cares as well. I’m driving a cheapie discontinued in the USA Fit. Talk to them about a Pilot or Accord and they’d make sure the “noise” was stopped.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Little sense talking to sales about a service problem. If it is something as simple as one external/visiblel plastic sleeve rubbing against another it should be fairly easy to diagnose, but if it is internal to the shaft or hub, they're a busy place now with airbags and such and I'm not sure I'd be dinking around in the there. Dealership service departments have a hierarchy of accountabilities (regional, state, national, etc.) both for maintenance and warrantee matters. You can try another shop - you shouldn't be worried about loyalty to any particular one, or any of them for that matter. If still unsatisfied, ask to be contacted by somebody up the food chain.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> Little sense talking to sales about a service problem. If it is something as simple as one external/visiblel plastic sleeve rubbing against another it should be fairly easy to diagnose, but if it is internal to the shaft or hub, they're a busy place now with airbags and such and I'm not sure I'd be dinking around in the there. Dealership service departments have a hierarchy of accountabilities (regional, state, national, etc.) both for maintenance and warrantee matters. You can try another shop - you shouldn't be worried about loyalty to any particular one, or any of them for that matter. If still unsatisfied, ask to be contacted by somebody up the food chain.


I read online that some sort of bearing could push on the plastic if it’s bad. But I could in all day wondering. I’ll call the service manager and just tell him it is never normal to have a sound from a steering wheel. No car I’ve ever drove had a noise to my knowledge. If he wants to help, I guess he will. The noise is annoying me.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

I believe this is an image of a 2019 Honda fit steering column.
The rubber/plastic boot on the steering column is what I'm referring to. I have worked on several vehicles that have had similar noise. I loosen the worm clamp, pull the sleeve back and coat everything with fluid film.
That often takes care of the harmonic noise you can hear coming from inside the steering wheel, until the unit needs replacement.
It could very well be a clock spring. However, the low mileage, I'm thinking surface rust, dirt and debris is causing this under the sleeve.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

Nut'n'Done said:


> View attachment 676146
> View attachment 676148
> 
> 
> ...


That does look like it could be the issue. Thank you for telling me this. I think I’m going to call Honda corporate to make sure the dealer gets the picture that I’m not satisfied with their explanation of just live with it and it won’t get any worse. I’ll mention what you have provided as a possibility. I really now think they don’t want to mess with the steering column and keeping my car and giving me a loaner. All for a noise. But it’s annoying to me and I paid for a new car in 2020.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Call Honda customer service, Not the dealership. They lie.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

Spring4ward said:


> That does look like it could be the issue. Thank you for telling me this. I think I’m going to call Honda corporate to make sure the dealer gets the picture that I’m not satisfied with their explanation of just live with it and it won’t get any worse. I’ll mention what you have provided as a possibility. I really now think they don’t want to mess with the steering column and keeping my car and giving me a loaner. All for a noise. But it’s annoying to me and I paid for a new car in 2020.





Nut'n'Done said:


> View attachment 676146
> View attachment 676148
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

I called Honda customer service. They opened up a claim saying someone will call in 1-3 days and they don’t always take on every complaint. She also asked if I had any other issues to add so I mentioned the cvt transmission stutters when accelerating lightly.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

The famous CVT trans.

With any luck, the stealership with replace the belt, clean the crud off the weights then add new fluid with additive.
You don't want to wait until that belt breaks.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Spring4ward said:


> I’m driving a cheapie discontinued in the USA Fit. Talk to them about a Pilot or Accord and they’d make sure the “noise” was stopped.


Thats not necessarily correct. The clock spring noise occurs across the Honda line.

Your dealership is correct, in many cases replacing the clock spring only fixes the noise for a short term. 
So, regardless of what Honda customer service does or does not do for you this time, Don’t be surprised if it reoccurs. 
A failed clock spring is a different subject as it is a safety issue as it is the airbag wiring..

Google “Honda clock spring noise”.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

Oso954 said:


> Thats not necessarily correct. The clock spring noise occurs across the Honda line.
> 
> Your dealership is correct, in many cases replacing the clock spring only fixes the noise for a short term.
> So, regardless of what Honda customer service does or does not do for you this time, Don’t be surprised if it reoccurs.
> ...


I did also see the remarks from the google search. I believe you. Do you know from firsthand experience of the noise from owning one or as a mechanic. I would like to understand if your just telling us this from your own google search or from dealing with Honda customers’ complaints.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Nut'n'Done said:


> I don't have any experience with Honda's but..
> 
> It sounds more to me like the plastic sleeve covering the rag joint that slides over the steering column under the hood.
> 
> A Clock spring problem sounds like muffler bearing problems. We heard many of them go back in the day.


I have to spray that boot on mine with WD42 white lube every 12 to 18 months on my 2003 Silverado.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Spring4ward said:


> I would like to understand if your just telling us this from your own google search or from dealing with Honda customers’ complaints.


It a combination of my working on them for family members and past conversations with several good mechanics. 

The problem seems a bit more prevalent in the Japanese cars, particularly Honda. But that might be because there are so many of them.

It does occur in American and European cars as well. (There are interesting discussions in German about “Wickelfeder Defeckt“ in Mercedes, BMW, etc, as well as Clockspring discussions in English on the same vehicles)

I limited my original response to Honda’s because that is what you asked about.


----------

